

How Instagram Grew From Foursquare Knock-Off to $1 Billion Photo Empire - Maven911
http://www.inc.com/eric-markowitz/life-and-times-of-instagram-the-complete-original-story_pagen_2.html

======
Maven911
I found it interesting that they went the root of going for office space at
500$ a month rather then working from home. Since they weren't making any
revenue, had they not gotten funding, I am pretty sure they would have stuck
to telecommuting/virtual office instead

